# Sony PMB - unable to save still frames from .AVI video



## Bungal (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been using PMB for a couple years and have been able to save stills from m2ts file format videos without problems.
Just purchased an underwater HD camera, the file format is .avi and when I try to save a frame from those videos, PMB says it "Cannot open PICT___.AVI - file format is not suported.
I tried to convert the AVI to WMV, but even after conversion, I still could not save still frames from those videos.
Is there any fix for this?
I have PMB version 5.8.01.09211
thanks!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

What software did you use to convert the file - .avi is only a container, the codec used will be more important to being able to open it in PMB. You may have to experiment with different codecs when converting the video file.

Other than that download Media Player Classic - a great freeware player, play the file until you get to where you want the frame grab, go to File, Save Image, select the file type (jpeg etc) and where to save to and it will save an image of the frame at the size of the video frame - so if full HD it will be 1920x1280 and so on.


----------



## Bungal (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay, that's an option - thanks!


----------



## Bungal (Nov 18, 2011)

zuluclayman said:


> What software did you use to convert the file - .avi is only a container, the codec used will be more important to being able to open it in PMB. You may have to experiment with different codecs when converting the video file.
> 
> Other than that download Media Player Classic - a great freeware player, play the file until you get to where you want the frame grab, go to File, Save Image, select the file type (jpeg etc) and where to save to and it will save an image of the frame at the size of the video frame - so if full HD it will be 1920x1280 and so on.


I used PMB to convert the file.


----------

